# X.org geht nicht

## shaiyan

Hallo an alle,

Wie der title bereits sagt geht der x-Server nicht. Natürlich habe ich ein paar versuche gemacht 

Einstellungen im kernel vornehmen 

Use flags setzen

X.org datei editieren 

aber iwie kommt dann folgende fehler meldung bei startx

Mein Ziel/Wunsch ist Compiz als eigenständige DE zu nutzen, soll wohl gehen

----------

## LuxJux

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Einstellungen im kernel vornehmen 
> 
> Use flags setzen
> ...

 

make.conf: Grafikkarte eingetragen   :Question: 

Was steht denn in der .log-Datei ?

----------

## shaiyan

Hmmm gute frage, eo sehe ich diese log datei?

Ich lese: fatal Server error no screens found

----------

## LuxJux

Guck doch mal deinen Screenshot. Da steht

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## LuxJux

Falls du eine Radeon hast, erdreiste ich mich mal.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Modified Calculate Utilities 3.5.7

# Processed template files:

# /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/templates/3.5/3_ac_install_live/1-merge/x11-base/xorg-server/X11/xorg.conf

# For modify this file, create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.clt template.

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier "Xorg Configured"

  Screen "Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

  FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

  FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/droid"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load "dri"

  Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension

  Load "glx" # OpenGL X protocol interface

  Load "extmod" # Misc. required extension

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "StandardMonitor"

  Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier "radeonVGA"

  Driver "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Monitor"

  Device "radeonVGA"

  Monitor "StandardMonitor"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Subsection "Display"

    Viewport 0 0

    Depth 24

    Modes "1600x900"

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Group        "video"

  Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "On"

EndSection

```

-------------------------------------

Normalerweise wird das hier aber nicht vorgekaut

----------

## shaiyan

also in der logdatei steht das:

```
[    75.561] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[    75.561] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    75.561] Build Operating System: Linux 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    75.561] Current Operating System: Linux mobile 4.12.12-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Nov 28 20:30:49 CET 2017 x86_64

[    75.561] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=4d21c0d6-c9d1-48b2-8b0c-b634d176eda2 ro

[    75.562] Build Date: 08 December 2017  10:18:32PM

[    75.562]  

[    75.562] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    75.562]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    75.562] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    75.563] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 11 17:27:03 2017

[    75.609] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    75.609] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    75.675] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    75.675] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    75.675] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    75.675] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    75.675] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    75.675] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    75.675] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    75.675] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    75.675] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    75.692] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    75.692]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    75.693] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    75.693]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    75.693] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    75.693]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    75.693] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    75.693]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    75.693] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    75.693]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    75.693] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    75.693]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    75.693] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    75.693] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    75.693] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    75.704] (II) Loader magic: 0x811c60

[    75.704] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    75.704]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    75.704]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    75.704]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    75.704]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    75.705] (--) PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:9874:17aa:5116 rev 197, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/8388608, 0xf1400000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    75.705] (--) PCI: (0:5:0:0) 1002:6660:17aa:5116 rev 131, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf1000000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    75.705] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    75.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    75.956] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    75.957]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    75.957]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    75.957] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    75.957] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[    75.957] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    75.957] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[    75.957] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    75.957] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    75.981] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    75.986] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    75.986]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 7.9.0

[    75.986]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    75.986]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    76.073] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    76.073] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    76.098] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    76.098]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 7.9.0

[    76.098]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    76.098]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    76.098] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    76.099] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    76.114] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    76.114]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.19.5

[    76.114]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    76.114]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    76.114] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    76.130] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    76.130] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    76.130] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    76.130] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    76.130] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    76.130] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    76.130] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    76.130] (II) Unloading vesa

[    76.130] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    76.130] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

   ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

   ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

   ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

   ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

   ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

   ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

   ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

   ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

   ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

   ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

   ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

   ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

   ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

   ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

   AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

   ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

   ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

   ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

   ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

   REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

   ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

   MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[    76.132] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    76.132] (--) using VT number 7

[    76.135] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    76.136] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    76.136] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    76.136] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    76.136] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    76.136] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[    76.136] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    76.136] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    76.136] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    76.136] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    76.136] (EE) 

[    76.138] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

und /etc/X11/xorg.conf habe ich garnicht

----------

## michael_w

Du kennst aber schon das hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide/de oder?

----------

## LuxJux

Hilft ihm aber auch nicht weiter. Da steht nämlich nicht drin "fbdev amdgpu" zusätzlich in der make.conf bei den

VIDEO_CARDS hinzuzufügen.

Erst danach lief es bei mir

 :Arrow:  X nochmal neu mergen

----------

## shaiyan

hallo,

also iwie weis ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll, @michael ich hab alles nach den anweisungen gemacht und @luxjux du meinst in make.conf noch fbdev bei videocards?

momentan sieht die datei so aus 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver4 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="X bindist"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

```

----------

## demiurg

Was sagt denn 

#dmesg | grep drm

und bei Video_Cards mit amdgpu und radeon zu arbeiten halte ich auch für schwierig, deswegen erst mal schauen was der Kernel sagt. Gibt es auch eine Info, welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist?

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi shaiyan,

bei hast du eine Intel oder eine AMP CPU?

Ich frage nur weil es seit längerem die "Unsitte" gibt das die CPU Hersteller eine Grafikkarte auf ihren Chips mit verbauen, so das man keine direkte GPU mehr braucht, aber immer einen Desktop hat. Aber das macht es mit dem Treiber für die "Grafikkarte" etwas schwieriger. Denn im Grunde hat jedes System dann neben der normalen Grafikkarte auch noch die der CPU.

Dazu hast du unter Linux die Wahl zwischen Open Source Treibern oder den offiziellen Treibern der Hersteller.

Eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber es kann verwirren. Open Source Treiber und die proprietären (Gaming) Treiber für einen Chip lassen sich in der Regel nicht mischen.

Der Vesa Treiber ist quasi der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. In der Regel ruckelt der auch oder mach Schlieren. Dieser Treiber ist eine Art Not-Treiber von dem Konsortium damit sich überhaupt etwas wie ein Bild darstellen lässt. Die Windows-Installation nutzt das.. der Frame-Buffer ist ein grafisches Darstellung für die Kommandozeile, wenn halt noch kein richtiger Desktop geladen ist. Diese Pinguine werden auch vom Framebuffer angezeigt. Damit willst du keinen Desktop betreiben weil er keine Videobeschleunigung etc hat. Aber für einen Übergang ist er ok.

Die Xorg-Config ist generell sehr anfällig gegenüber Schreibfehlern oder Syntaxfehlern. Aber in der Regel gibt sie dann auch eine Fehlermeldung aus.

Du könntest jederzeit eine (nahezu beliebige Linux-Live-CD booten und schauen welche Xorg oder Treibereinstellungen sie verwendet. -- Wenn sie nicht mit der alternative Wayland läuft, die zum Spielen aber noch nicht unterstützt wird, glaube ich.).

----------

## shaiyan

Hallo danke für die Antwort,

also der Laptop ist dieser hier mit 16 statt 8gb ram.

Du meinst ich könnte da mal mit knoppix zb rein und mal schaun was da so ist? das mach ich mal.

----------

## LuxJux

Bevor du Knoppix ausprobierst, versuche mal 100 % compatible gentoo clones

Sabayon oder Calclulate Linux

----------

## shaiyan

Unter sabayon xfce ist unter /etc/X11/ xorg.conf

die sieht so aus 

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load    "i2c"

    Load    "ddc"

    Load    "vbe"

    Load    "dri"

    Load    "glx"

    Load    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags/etc/X11/"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail"    "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"

    VertRefresh    43 - 60

    HorizSync      28 - 80

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   #Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

und unter /etc sieht die make.conf so aus

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

# Compiler stuff

GRAPHITE="-floop-interchange -ftree-loop-distribution -floop-strip-mine -floop-block"

# Only enable Graphite via package.env

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe" # -ftree-vectorize ${GRAPHITE}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j16 -s"

# Portage stuff

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch protect-owned compressdebug splitdebug"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/ccache"

LINGUAS="en en_US af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW es_AR es_ES fy_NL ga_IE gu gu_IN nb_NO nn_NO pt_PT sv_SE zh"

L10N="en af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en-GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt-BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr-Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh-CN zh-TW es-AR es-ES fy ga gu nb nn pt-PT sv zh"

## USE ##

SAB_BAD="-kdeprefix -arts -qt3 -beagle -gnome -evo -mono -eds -apm -oss -branding -esd"

SAB_MEDIA="musicbrainz sdl pulseaudio wmf fame cdr dvi mp3rtp xine cddb alsa dvb dvd bluray network dvdread ipod audiofile artswrappersuid dvdr jack dri cdda libav mjpeg mmx joystick xvmc cpudetection v4l v4l2"

SAB_CODECS="x264 x265 gsm lame opus dv mp3 stream live openal theora ogg a52 win32codecs matroska xvid flac ffmpeg aac speex real dts musepack"

SAB_SYSTEM="cjk unicode gnutls nptl gcj udev systemd logind -consolekit kerberos acl dbus bash-completion lzo rar policykit xcb bzip2 bidi wifi lm_sensors acpi usb pcmcia bluetooth irda ieee1394 perl python"

SAB_FILESYS="fat hfs jfs xfs ntfs reiserfs sysfs inotify"

SAB_PRINT="cups ppds foomatic-db gimpprint freetype xprint scanner"

SAB_XSYS="cairo X opengl png gif gtk qt4 qt5 qt3support xpm tiff xinerama aiglx svg gphoto2 dga lcd openexr wayland" 

SAB_DESKTOP="kdehiddenvisibility gmp libnotify rdesktop pda zeroconf kdeenablefinal visualization avahi startup-notification accessibility"

SAB_BROWSER="nsplugin firefox mozdevelop xulrunner"

SAB_COMMS="jabber msn yahoo icq irc aim rss slp mail imap http2"

USE="${SAB_BAD} ${SAB_MEDIA} ${SAB_CODECS} ${SAB_SYSTEM} ${SAB_FILESYS} ${SAB_PRINT} ${SAB_XSYS} ${SAB_DESKTOP} ${SAB_BROWSER} ${SAB_COMMS}"   

## DEVICES ##

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev void"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonsi radeon"

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa devinput pctv"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x darla20 darla24 emu10k1 gina20 gina24 hdsp hdspm ice1712 indigo indigoio layla20 layla24 mia mixart mona pcxhr rme32 rme96 sb16 sbawe sscape usbusx2y vx222 usb-usx2y"

CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 adc65 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 konica largan lg_gsm mars mustek pccam300 pccam600 ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra smal sonix soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template"

## OFFICE ##

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer pdfimport wiki-publisher"

## QEMU ##

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="alpha arm armeb cris i386 m68k microblaze mips mipsel ppc ppc64 ppc64abi32 sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc32plus sparc64 x86_64"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 arm cris i386 m68k microblaze mips mips64 mips64el mipsel ppc ppc64 ppcemb sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64"

## PORTAGE CONFIG ##

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/config/kdm /etc /etc/conf.d /etc/init.d"

# /lib/modules mask is useful for our internal tinderbox

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/skel /lib/modules"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

# Some more forced targets

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21"

# Apache suEXEC default UMASK

# See bug 3544

SUEXEC_UMASK=022

# Setup GRUB platforms

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-32 efi-64 pc"

# Support both 64bit and 32bit

ABI_X86="64 32"

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

```

soll ich diese einfach uebernehmen ??

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Unter sabayon xfce ist unter /etc/X11/ xorg.conf
> 
> die sieht so aus

 

Das ist schon mal ein Anfang. Bei mir ist aktuell /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ein Verzeichnis das die Teilabschnitte dann enthält.

Mittlerweile sollte sich das alles eigentlich automatisch generieren. Mein Vorschlag mit dem ansehen und vergleichen stammt aus einer Zeit in dem die Dateien noch selber geschrieben werden mussten.

LuxJux hinweis mit fbdev in VIDEO_CARDS war wohl nicht so falsch. Ach die Live-Version verwendet die ja wie du schriebst:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonsi radeon"
```

Probiere das mal aus die einzlenen Zeilen, nicht direkt die kompletten Dateien!. Schau aber auf jedenfall noch mal ins Gentoo Wiki Radeon. Ich hab keine AMD-CPUs oder Karten, daher bin ich mit den Treibern und Versionen nicht so vertraut.

Also die Zeile VideoCards /etc/portage/make.conf anpassen, die Treiber dazu noch mal per emerge installieren und dann noch mal Xorg emergen und es sollte funktionieren.

Beachte auch demiurgs Hinweis das amdgpu nicht zusammen mit radeon enthalten sein sollte.

----------

## shaiyan

Hi,

Und frohe Weihnachten an alle! 

Also erwähnt wurde nun einiges. 

In /etc/x11 ist leider nicht soo viel vorhanden, also gehe ich davon aus, aus welchem Grund auch immer muss man wohl des Selbst schreiben. Wie ich aus dem Englischen heraus lesen konnte, hat es wohl mit den kernel einstellungen zu tun oder auch nicht, wie ich in der ersten log sehe 

```
76.114] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev" 

[    76.130] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev 

[    76.130] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev" 

[    76.130] (II) Unloading fbdev 

[    76.130] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0) 

[    76.130] (II) LoadModule: "vesa" 

[    76.130] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa 

[    76.130] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa" 

[    76.130] (II) Unloading vesa 

[    76.130] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0) 

[    76.130] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon 
```

Ist da wohl iwas falsch, oder sollte so nicht sein. 

Nach dem dann haufenweise ati amd Zeilen kommen kommt dann die Stelle

```
[    76.132] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms 

[    76.132] (--) using VT number 7 

[    76.135] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory 

[    76.136] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting 

[    76.136] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory 

[    76.136] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section. 

[    76.136] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting" 

[    76.136] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file. 

[    76.136] (EE) 
```

Also ich kann es mal probieren so wie du es sagst, und dann mal neu berichten, vielen Dank.

----------

## LuxJux

Was mir so dazu noch einfällt: Sicherlich FBDEV sollte erstmal zur Verfügung stehen.

Dann hatte ich noch 

```
Module kms-server.....loaded

Using KMS-Settings
```

oder ähnlich

in Verbindung mit der xorg.conf aus #5

Mein 16:9 21-Zoller hat 1600x900 als default. Das solltest du dann noch für deinen Monitor anpassen

<Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Monitor"

  Device "radeonVGA"

  Monitor "StandardMonitor"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Subsection "Display"

    Viewport 0 0

    Depth 24

Modes "1600x900"

  EndSubsection

EndSection>

Das hat NICHT funktioniert 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeonsi radeon amdgpu"
```

Das hat dann funktioniert "fbdev radeonsi amdgpu"

----------

